# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Μεγαλες ψυκτρες

## dal_kos

Γεια σας παιδια!

Θελω να φτιαξω εναν ενισχυτη με δυο γεφυρωμενα lm4780 και χρειαζομαι αρκετα μεγαλες ψυκτρες[100w 0,3 C/W].
Εχετε ιδεα που μπορω να τις βρω και ει δυνατον οικονομικα?

Επισης φυλλα μικας που θα βρω? Σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικών?

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα,
Κωστας

----------


## NOE

dal_kos τετοιες ψύκτρες μπορεις να βρεις σε πολά καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών

εγώ για τετοιες εφαρμογές χρησιμοποιώ ψύκτρες τυπου fisher, υπάρχουν σε διάφορα μεγέθη από μετριες μέχρι πολή μεγάλες(περίπου 30cm * 10 cm * 6 cm) που ζυγίζουν 1++ κιλά!!

Εδώ στη Θεσσαλονικη μπορείς να τις βρεις στον Γεωργιάδη, Μουτσιούλη, MAR.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## dal_kos

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Σημερα ημουν Αθηνα και περασα απο το Φανο[που με βολευε] και βρηκα κατι ψυκτρες 20*10 στα ~5€.
Ειναι καλη τιμη? Ποσο περιπου κυμαίνονται οι ψυκτρες?

Οι Fisher που αναφερεις τι ειναι? τυπος εταιρια ή οι κλασικες με τα φυλλα τα καθετα?
Φιλικα,
Κωστας

----------


## dal_kos

Α και κατι αλλο...
Σε ενα καταστημα μου ειπαν πως οι μαυρες ψυκτρες εχουν καλυτερη αποδωση απο τις ασημενιες.
Ισχύει πραγματι κατι τετοιο?

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι ισχύει.

----------


## NOE

Ισχύει για τις μαυρες ψύκτρες

Η τιμή που ανεφερς είναι μέτρια κατά τη γνώμη μου δηλαδη δεν θα την έλεγα υψηλή αλλά ούτε και η καλύτερη(εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πόσο τις είχα πάρει)

Οι fisher είναι τύπος ψύκτρας, από τη μία μεριά είναι επίπεδη ενώ από την άλλη έχει τα φύλα τοποθετημένα κάθετα, δεν έχει τρύπες(συνίθως) και την τρυπάς εσύ όπου χρειάζεται.

Νομίζω ότι έιναι πολύ αποδοτικές σε σχέση με την επιφένεια(βεβαια έχουν και μεγάλη επιφάνεια).

δυστιχώς είναι βαριές και ογκόδεις.

Αν έχεις πρόβλημα χώρου, μπορείς να πετύχεις πολύ καλό θερμοαπαγωγικό αποτέλεσμα αν χρησιμοποιήσεις μία ψύκτρα μικρότερη από αυτήν που απειτηται σε συνδιασμό με ένα cooler και θερμοαπαγωγική αλοιφή(μη την ξεχνάμε!!)

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ψύκτρες που οναμάζονται fisher. Από όσο γνωρίζω υπάρχει όμως ή εταιρεία Fischer (http://www.fischerelektronik.de) με αντικείμενο και την κατασκευή ψυκτρών.

----------


## pet

το ξέρω ότι απαντάω μετά απο πολύ καιρό, αλλα μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο μελλοντικά

ψύκτρες με το κιλό (αλουμινίου) πουλάει ένας τύπος στην ερμού 

το κιλό το αλλουμίνιο το έχει νομίζω 14 ευρώ και έχει διάφορα σχήματα βέργας (κόβει στο μήκος που θές)

πχ εγώ πρόσφατα πήρα μια Η για τροφοδοτικό 5 αμπέρ και μου πήγε 7 ευρώ

διαστάσεις περίπου 10cm χ 10 cm χ 5cm κάτι τέτοιο

με θερμοαγώγιμη αλοιφή ψύχουν τέλεια

φυσικά τρύπημα κλπ όλο δικό σας

το μαγαζί του είναι: κατεβαίνοντας την ερμού ένα στενό πρίν βγούμε στον σταθμό
αριστερά στον πεζόδρομο. όπου κ να ρωτήσετε αλουμίνια τον ξέρουν όλοι

νομίζω τον λένε χρήστο

----------

Gaou (08-01-22)

----------


## lynx

> Επισης φυλλα μικας που θα βρω? Σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικών?



Αυτα τι τα κανουν? μονοτικο υλικο μεταξυ της ψηκτρας και του ολοκληρωμενου?

----------


## dal_kos

Ναι τα φυλλα μικας ειναι φυλλα τα οποια μπαινουν αναμεσα στη ψυκτρα και το ολοκληρωμενο για να μην εχουν ηλεκτρικη επαφη  :Wink: 
Απ' ο,τι εχω καταλαβει δλδ... γιατι ενω εψαξα δεν βρηκα τπτ σχετικα με αυτα αλλα ολοι τα αναφερουν σε ολοκληρωμενα με μεταλικες συσκευασιες  :Wink:

----------


## d.r soutras

> Ναι τα φυλλα μικας ειναι φυλλα τα οποια μπαινουν αναμεσα στη ψυκτρα και το ολοκληρωμενο για να μην εχουν ηλεκτρικη επαφη



Βάλε καλύτερα φύλλα σιλικόνης είναι πολύ καλύτερα (κάνουν καλύτερη απαγωγή θερμότητας) απο τα μίκα δεν χρειάζονται θερμοεπαγωγική πάστα.
Στην εικόνα απο αριστερά βλέπεις 2 σιλικονάκια κ το τρίτο ειναι μίκα.

----------


## AKIS

> Επισης φυλλα μικας που θα βρω? Σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικών?



εχει ο Μιμικος  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## dal_kos

Ποιος ειναι ο Μιμικος? ΟΕΟ??

----------


## AKIS

αν δε κανω λαθος εισαι απο Θηβα ε?
αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ καλο  μαγαζι στη Λειβαδια με ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα

----------


## dal_kos

Μπα... προτιμω Αθηνα... ειναι η ιδια αποσταση και στην Αθηνα μπορω να βρω και αλλα πραγματα  :Wink: 
Αν υπαρχει καποιο καταστημα στην αθηνα εκτος απο τον αλουμινα που αναφερθηκε παραπανω...

----------


## stom

Sorry για το σχεδον off-topic.. 
Αλλα δεν λεγονται ψυκτρες αλλά ψύκτες....
Ψυκτρες ειναι τα γνωστα καρβουνάκια που εχουν τα μοτερ.
Ψυκτες ειναι αυτά που ψυχουν.
Το λαθος το κανουν παρα πολλοι.. 
Το σωστο ομως ειναι οτι μιλαμε για ψυκτες.
Αν θελετε ας τα λεμε με το ελληνικο τους ονομα.. Κουλερακια... :PPP

----------


## dal_kos

Σε συγχωρουμε!! :P
Καλο ειναι οταν ξερεις κατι παραπανω να το λες ωστε να το μαθαινουν και οι αλλοι.  :Wink:   Καλα εκανες. Δεν ειναι οφτοπικ. Μην ανησυχεις.

----------


## lynx

> Sorry για το σχεδον off-topic.. 
> Αλλα δεν λεγονται ψυκτρες αλλά ψύκτες....
> Ψυκτρες ειναι τα γνωστα καρβουνάκια που εχουν τα μοτερ.
> Ψυκτες ειναι αυτά που ψυχουν.
> Το λαθος το κανουν παρα πολλοι.. 
> Το σωστο ομως ειναι οτι μιλαμε για ψυκτες.
> Αν θελετε ας τα λεμε με το ελληνικο τους ονομα.. Κουλερακια... :PPP




καλα τα λεει ο φιλος μας...ψηκτρα ειναι η βουρτσα!   :Laughing:

----------


## gsmaster

Εγώ ξέρω ότι:
Ψύκτρα -> χρησιμοποιείται για ψύξη εξαρτημάτων (απο τον ψυκτήρα)
Ψήκτρα -> καρβουνάκια σε ηλεκτρικούς κινητήρες.

Και το ψύκτης σωστό είναι αλλά δεν το έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται και πολύ. Είναι και θέμα συνήθειας.

----------

Gaou (08-01-22)

----------


## Killo_Watt

Εμένα σε γνωστό κατάστημα τις ομονοίας όταν ζήτησα ψυχτρα με κοίταγε σαν να ηρθα από το διάστημα   :Rolling Eyes:   και όταν του εξήγησα τι ήθελα μου είπε επιμένοντας ότι το σωστό είναι ψυγείο και η λέξη που χρησιμοποίησα δεν υφίσταται… και σε άλλο κατάστημα που έχω αγοράσει πάλι ψυγείο το έλεγαν… εγώ πάντως χρόνια το λέω ψυχτρα και μου έχει μείνει…  :Very Happy:

----------


## pet

μήπως πήγες σε κανα ραδιοκορασίδη και εννοούσε να βάλεις την πλακέτα μέσα στο ψυγείο;   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tzitzikas

θελω 2 μεγάλες ψύκτρες τύπου fischer κατα προτίμιση, για 12 μοσφετ (6+6)  για λίνεαρ ΑΜ που θα έει κατανάλωση γύρω στο 1,2kw μόνο με φέρον, μη οπότε στα peak καταλαβαίνετε. οπότε καταλαβαινετε οτι ψάχνω για θηρία. αλλα μη μας γδαρουν κι ολας. ξερετε που μπορω να βρω σε καλή τιμή?

----------


## tnt_tuner

λοιπον! η στωστη λεξη ειναι ψυχτης, ψυγειο καιοτι αλλο εχει σχεση με το ψυχος κ γενικα σημαινει οτι παγωνει κατι η κανει απαγωγη θερμοτητας! 
ότι ειναι με κ εχει σχεση με την βουρτσα, την σκουπα κ τα λοιπα ετσι καθιερωθηκε να λεμε ψηκτρες τα καρβουνακια απο ηλεκτρομοτερα κ εναλακτες γιατι τα παλια τα χρονια εκτως απο καρβουνακια χρησιμοποιουσαν κατι ακατασκευες σαν βουρτσακια αντι για καρβουνακια!!!
στην ορθογραφια μπορει να μην ειμαι καλος αλλα στην ενοιολογια δν τα παω κ ασχημα
η λεξη ψύχτρα δεν ειναι λαθος κ βγενει απο το ψυχος..
λαθος ειναι η λεξη ψήκτρα=σκουπα

----------


## tzitzikas

καλά τα φιλολογικά αλλα επι του θέματος?
επίσης μονωτικά Kapton ή σιλικόνης για τα φετ που θα βρω Θεσσαλονικη?

----------


## badsak

Παναγιωτη μακρια απο σιλικονης........Δεν κανουν για την δουλεια που τα θελεις.  Kapton η στην χειροτερη mica. Αφου τα ειπαμε..... και εγω σιλικονης 
εβαλα στην αρχη και ελεγα γιατι καιγονται τα fet με την ψυκτρα να ειναι εντελος κρυα, και μολις εβαλα mica ησυχασα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> το ξέρω ότι απαντάω μετά απο πολύ καιρό, αλλα μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο μελλοντικά
> 
> ψύκτρες με το κιλό (αλουμινίου) πουλάει ένας τύπος στην ερμού 
> 
> το κιλό το αλλουμίνιο το έχει νομίζω 14 ευρώ και έχει διάφορα σχήματα βέργας (κόβει στο μήκος που θές)
> 
> πχ εγώ πρόσφατα πήρα μια Η για τροφοδοτικό 5 αμπέρ και μου πήγε 7 ευρώ
> 
> διαστάσεις περίπου 10cm χ 10 cm χ 5cm κάτι τέτοιο
> ...



Χρήστος Τσούτσας. Υπόγειο καμιά 10ριά σκαλιά κάτω.

----------


## ultra

> Χρήστος Τσούτσας. Υπόγειο καμιά 10ριά σκαλιά κάτω.



Παει κι αυτος...τα φαγε τα λεφτα...εχει μετακομισει πολλα χρονια απο την ερμου, 

πηγε καπου πιο πισω, αλλα δεν εχει υλικο πια.

----------


## dovegroup

> Παει κι αυτος...τα φαγε τα λεφτα...εχει μετακομισει πολλα χρονια απο την ερμου, 
> 
> πηγε καπου πιο πισω, αλλα δεν εχει υλικο πια.



Ελάχιστα πράματα όντως...πήγε λίγο πιό κάτω αριστερά εκεί που συνδέετε η Ερμου με την Αστιγγος (πεζόδρομος υποθέτω) 15 μέτρα μέσα αριστερά και πιά είναι σε ισόγειο.

----------


## sotron1

Και αυτός έχει.

http://www.telerek-koulolias.gr/p_psiktes.htm

----------


## radioamateur

Αν και παλιό το θεμα θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω και εγω που θα βρω ψυκτρα με πάχος 6cm στην Αθηνα σε τιμή λογική. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sotron1

> Αν και παλιό το θεμα θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω και εγω που θα βρω ψυκτρα με πάχος 6cm στην Αθηνα σε τιμή λογική. Ευχαριστώ.



Δές εδώ εάν έχει κάτι,

http://www.telerek-koulolias.gr/p_psiktes.htm

----------


## radioamateur

Σε ευχαριστω

----------

